# yakumo mega image IV



## Ares_Providence (5. Januar 2008)

so leute ich such für eine Freundin treiber für das gerät.
ihr isnd die mal abhanden gekommen und auf der hersteller page ist die yakumo mega image IV nicht mehr gelistet.
und sonst findet man keine, meine suche ging bisher ins leere 

Daher falls jemand die cam hat wäre es nett wenn er mir die treiber geben könnte wenn sie nicht alzu gross sind.

Danke im vorraus


----------



## MrMorse (5. Januar 2008)

Versuche es mal hier, vielleicht ist was dabei: Klick
(nur nach unten scrollen)


----------



## Ares_Providence (5. Januar 2008)

danke für die schnelle antwort mal sehen ob was dabei ist.


----------

